# Kayak launch spots from beach



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Got a new kayak. Paddled around and fished behind Strathmere today. Breakers at corsons were too big to get through. Anyone know good spots to launch from the beach? Anywhere in southern jersey. I know a spot in cape may that looks ideal. Want to try a few in the near future.


----------



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

You mean like cape may where it wasn't safe?


----------

